# Valdor Technology (VTI.V)



## Userman (7 January 2015)

REPORTS Q3 SALES INCREASE 750 % 

Valdor Technology International Inc.'s sales revenue received from Niagara Streaming Media and Valdor Fiber Optics for the nine-month period ending Sept. 30, 2014, totalled $740,246 (U.S.) compared with $97,892 (U.S.) for the same period in 2013. This nine month US$642,354 growth represents a 750% year over year increase. 

Mr. John Hammock, Executive VP Sales & Marketing, of the wholly owned Niagara Streaming Media, states: "To date we have been meeting our sales objectives. Our global customers are excited about Niagara`s new portable GoStream product line, a functional, flexible, reliable and economical streaming media solution that fully complements our integrated portfolio. Management is enthusiastic about the market potential and anticipate a substantial increase in revenue worldwide from our new GoStream product line."

About Valdor Technology International Inc. 

Valdor is a technology company with two divisions:  

1) Valdor Fiber Optics, a fiber optic components company specializing in the design, manufacture and sale of passive fiber optic components, including some that use Valdor proprietary and patented technologies. The company specializes in harsh environment products. In particular Valdor is focused on the roll-out of fibre-to-the-home in North America with a unique and compelling splitter design; the deregulation of the telecom sector in Mexico; and the roll-out of fibre-to-the-home in Latin America;  

 2) Niagara Streaming Media, a streaming video business that owns four patents and markets the Niagara and GoStream product lines. Fiber-to-the-home is the future of telephone, television and internet communications and streaming video is the future of television.  

The Valdor business plan incorporates growth by acquisition.


www.valdortech.com


----------

